# Endo scratch and FET



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone.
Hopefully got my 4th transfer on Monday if my lil snow babies thaw ok. 
This will be the first time I have had an Endo scratch done though. Suppose am looking for some hope really.....
Would appreciate it if anyone could take their time to fill in a short survey. Not sure if something similar has already been done but here we go.....


1. How many transfers have you had? (Both fresh and frozen)
2. Did you get an Endo scratch the month before any of your transfers? 
3. Have you got a BFP? (If yes, fresh or frozen? Endo scratch cycle? No of Embryos Transfered)

Feel Free to add in any other information you may like. Thought I would keep it basic but anything and everything is welcome. Advice and experiences are all very helpful.

Thanks ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Fingerscrossed7

Best of luck for Monday.

I've had 3 transfers, 
fresh, bfn
frozen (without scratch) bfp, mc just before 7 weeks
frozen (with scratch) bfp, currently 6 wks & 2 days and really hoping and praying this is the one  
I also had an abandoned medicated frozen cycle due to a large cyst, since then my frozen cycles have been natural, but with the addition of a trigger shot for this one.  I've also had intralipids this time for slightly elevated NK cells.  Oh and I had two embryos put back for each of the frozen cycles.

Hope this helps  
Good Luck  

Karen xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi! 

I have had 2 cycles: 

1. Fresh IVF which resulted in a BFP (early mc at 5 weeks) - transferred 1 5AB embryo

2. Medicated FET which results in a BFP (currently 16 weeks pregnant) - transferred 2 embryo's 4BB and 3BB. I had the scratch done before this (although due to a mix up had it done a month too early!) 

I did make some other changes on my second cycle too though - embryo glue and steroids (after NK testing). 

Best of luck with your cycle. xx


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

1. How many transfers have you had? (Both fresh and frozen)          this my 7th
2. Did you get an Endo scratch the month before any of your transfers?    yes this cycle only
3. Have you got a BFP? (If yes, fresh or frozen? Endo scratch cycle? No of Embryos Transfered)    still waiting with 2 frozen 5 day blasts im 7dpt


----------



## kellyjohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi there I am having my teach on friday to start my fet cycle have 2 day 3 embryos to be transferred last fresh was unsuccesful, was looking for help and advice xx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

I had 2 fresh and 1 frozen

1st fresh- no scratch - chemical pregnancy
2nd fresh- scratch- resulted in my daughter 
1st frozen- scratch- am now 24 weeks pregnant

Good luck! X


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

One fresh and one frozen:

Fresh. No scratch. Single blast transfer. BFN

Frozen. Scratch. Single blast transfer. BFN

Currently doing another FET cycle and had a scratch last month in preparation. 

Hope the scratch makes a positive difference for you x


----------

